# Posted two threads , cant see either ??



## leandreams (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi im quite confused as to why i cant find either of the threads ive made? They were only asking general questions so cannot see why the would have been deleted. Ive also tried using the 'contact us' section but no reply...?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hang on mate let me check :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Both open now.

Due to you being a new member sometimes threads or posts need approving by one of the MOD team but if were not about it takes a bit longer mate.

Happens to everyone at first so bear with us till you get established :thumbup1:


----------



## Smudge94 (Jul 1, 2013)

@Milky, don't mean to be a pain but could you check mine I posted yesterday morning for me?


----------



## leandreams (Jul 2, 2013)

Milky said:


> Both open now.
> 
> Due to you being a new member sometimes threads or posts need approving by one of the MOD team but if were not about it takes a bit longer mate.
> 
> Happens to everyone at first so bear with us till you get established :thumbup1:


Thanks for sorting that mate!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

They were boring...stop boring us.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

stu8 said:


> Hi im quite confused as to why i cant find either of the threads ive made? They were only asking general questions so cannot see why the would have been deleted. Ive also tried using the 'contact us' section but no reply...?


Sorry for the delayed response to the 'contact us' message. The messages are sent to me and I was away for 2 weeks so couldn't respond until now.

Thanks


----------



## Smudge94 (Jul 1, 2013)

@Katy sorry to be a nuisance, two of my posts have been sent for moderation, could you bin the first one for me and check the second for me?

Just out of curiosity, when are you able to posts with url's without being moderated?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Smudge94 said:


> @Katy sorry to be a nuisance, two of my posts have been sent for moderation, could you bin the first one for me and check the second for me?
> 
> Just out of curiosity, when are you able to posts with url's without being moderated?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


They've both been approved now. Due to the sheer number of posts for moderation it would have been a time consuming task to find your first and second post amongst them all. Sorry.

There is no definded time at which posts are no flagged up for moderation and even the mdoerators still have some posts flagged. It's a system that just pulls up posts that for various reasons suggest a risk of spam.


----------



## Smudge94 (Jul 1, 2013)

Katy said:


> They've both been approved now. Due to the sheer number of posts for moderation it would have been a time consuming task to find your first and second post amongst them all. Sorry.
> 
> There is no definded time at which posts are no flagged up for moderation and even the mdoerators still have some posts flagged. It's a system that just pulls up posts that for various reasons suggest a risk of spam.


Ok no problem, thanks a lot.


----------



## SuperGohan (Aug 15, 2014)

I thought there some was something wrong with my computer lol I posted 2-3 times about the same thing. Pretty much tried starting a new thread. If someone reads this in time can you bin the first and 3rd and KEEP the second post... I had a poll in that one. Sorry for the inconvenience. I'll be patient.


----------

